# I'm stuck - so many waxes!!



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

My birthday is coming up and I know that the missus will just give me money and say "buy what you want." I need a summer/show wax for my car but there are so many recommendations that I'm finding it difficult to whittle it down to a top 5. 

So here are my boxes I'm looking to tick.

Car is Renault Mercury Silver and will be glazed via DA with Prima Amigo so must be ok to use over the top of this.

Looking to get the deepest wet look possible to enhance the finish left by Amigo. 

Durability not an issue as it'll be used in summer only. Nice water behaviour is a bonus though. 

Budget up to £50. What do you recommend? I've done various searches but nothing comprehensive came back. 

Thanks in advance
Matt.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AF illusion seems to be getting rave reviews at the moment.

Get ADS Kostos for me though its great


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dodo juice supernatural I love. Just bought some swissvax best of show it's supposed to be amazing. Bought a 50ml pot for £59 slightly over your budget I know but worth it so it seems.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

AF Illusion. It was on offer on Amazon recently for £50 (think it has gone back up a bit now)

It is an unashamed 'show wax' and, based on your advised requirements above, would certainly fit the bill.

Loads of choice, as you already note though. The voices on here will be able to recommend others - but I have used AF Illusion and it works well on my car, giving the Mugello blue a beautiful deep wet look.

Good luck....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd take a look at BMD Sirius too, the smaller pot can be had for £25 

Oooh or Victoria Wax Concours which is just under £40 for a 6oz jar.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Trust me this is all you need well priced and one of the wettest looking waxs that I have used easily on par with AF illusion.SJ.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R222 is a good shout, however posting this thread isnot going to solve your original problem having having so many choices I'm afraid


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> Trust me this is all you need well priced and one of the wettest looking waxs that I have used easily on par with AF illusion.SJ.


And just about the easiest hassle free wax of them all to apply and remove


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

These threads drive me mad! I end up buy more and more wax :lol:


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I would check out Obsession Wax Euphoric or Aura


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> R222 is a good shout, however posting this thread isnot going to solve your original problem having having so many choices I'm afraid


I'm not so sure, it means I've got one thread to refer to then I can draw my own conclusions from there I suppose. Will all of these play well with Amigo?? What's everyone's thoughts on Soft99 Authentic?? Is that an all out show wax??


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

WAZ92 said:


> These threads drive me mad! I end up buy more and more wax :lol:


I think it could well go that way but I'm trying my absolute best to stay streamlined! The way I figure it I have colli 476 for winter, CP Reload for a sealant which will give a glassy more reflective look to the car but definitely need an unashamed "show wax" with fantastic wet looks to really make the car pop!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Asbo.
I've used both Soft99 and AF Illusion and found Illusion to have a lot better 'wet' look to it.

I bought the Illusion for exactly the reason that you state and it is by far, what I was looking at.
Here's my Clio with Illusion.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340412


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AS_BO said:


> I'm not so sure, it means I've got one thread to refer to then I can draw my own conclusions from there I suppose. Will all of these play well with Amigo?? What's everyone's thoughts on Soft99 Authentic?? Is that an all out show wax??


The problem is your reference is just merely other people's opinions, which also vary for numerous reasons.

Most waxes do a good job. Just too many people on here get a bit carried away for various reasons.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

AS_BO said:


> I think it could well go that way but I'm trying my absolute best to stay streamlined! The way I figure it I have colli 476 for winter, CP Reload for a sealant which will give a glassy more reflective look to the car but definitely need an unashamed "show wax" with fantastic wet looks to really make the car pop!!


I've sold off most of the waxes that I tried and didn't like an I've ended up with two! Ordered two more to try out. Like you tho I have one for winter and one for summer. Always room for a show wax tho :driver: so so many choices tho.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The problem is your reference is just merely other people's opinions, which also vary for numerous reasons.
> 
> Most waxes do a good job. Just too many people on here get a bit carried away for various reasons.


Fair point Kerr. All of your opinions form the basis for most decisions made on products on this forum though so I figured this would be the best way to gather a hotlist if you know what I mean? What do you recommend based on conditions above?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh and by your opinions I mean collectively as users, not just you pal! 😁 lol!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Trust me this is all you need well priced and one of the wettest looking waxs that I have used easily on par with AF illusion.SJ.


Any idea how this stuff compares against Sonax Premium Carnauba / Xtreme Carnauba? I've read somewhere I think that it's meant to be very similar


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Not a show wax but I find raceglaze 55 has a great finish to it better then any show wax I tryed , lasts along time too 👍


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

R222 is an easy wax to use with great results. Possibly the easiest wax I've used. 

Another spanner in the works. It isn't what I'd call a show wax but two coats of britemax vantage gives a lovely finish and has decent durability. One of my favourite low cost waxes.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> R222 is an easy wax to use with great results. Possibly the easiest wax I've used.
> 
> Another spanner in the works. It isn't what I'd call a show wax but two coats of britemax vantage gives a lovely finish and has decent durability. One of my favourite low cost waxes.


Thanks buddy, I've been looking P21s anyway so I appreciate the recommendation. So I've managed to get it down to 3 as unfortunately is out of my budget right now. As mentioned earlier, it needs to play well with Prima Amigo.

Victoria Concours
R222 
Soft99 Authentic

Any ideas everyone?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/R222 Concours gives great result especially on light colour , gives glassy wet finish 
Amigo with R222 gives nice finish but when use P21s Concours with P21s Prewax you will get more reflectivity mirror finish . Victoria Concours my favorite wax on all colours it gives special wet look with more depth in colour , you can't go wrong with P21s Concours and Victoria Concours too .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have notice that I only need one quality wax that has excellent durability and water sheeting properties and look good. BH Finis-wax. I'm more sealant/coating guy....


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

A tenner more for BMD


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

southwest10 said:


> A tenner more for BMD


Is it also better? Durability sheeting properties:wave:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> P21s/R222 Concours gives great result especially on light colour , gives glassy wet finish
> Amigo with R222 gives nice finish but when use P21s Concours with P21s Prewax you will get more reflectivity mirror finish . Victoria Concours my favorite wax on all colours it gives special wet look with more depth in colour , you can't go wrong with P21s Concours and Victoria Concours too .


Have you tried Zymol glasur or Bouncers Ctr? Any idea what kind of look does glasur gives off?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Have you tried Zymol glasur or Bouncers Ctr? Any idea what kind of look does glasur gives off?


Hi chewy , I have tried Glasur on solid and metallic black cars and white pearlescent I found Glasur gives nice depth warm finish with more reflectivity while Victoria Concours gives more darkining effect extra wet look , by result I find Wolfgang Fuzion , Britemax Vantage and Lusso Oro closest wax to Glasur , what I love in Zymol waxes water behaviour and natural ingredient  smell very nice .

my test Z Glasur http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204538


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi chewy , I have tried Glasur on solid and metallic black cars and white pearlescent I found Glasur gives nice depth warm finish with more reflectivity while Victoria Concours gives more darkining effect extra wet look , by result I find Wolfgang Fuzion , Britemax Vantage and Lusso Oro closest wax to Glasur , what I love in Zymol waxes water behaviour and natural ingredient  smell very nice .
> 
> my test Z Glasur http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204538


I'd like to buy Glasur, but I'm also after DJ SNH which I want to try over Blacklight then finish with SN


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> I'd like to buy Glasur, but I'm also after DJ SNH which I want to try over Blacklight then finish with SN


SN wax over Blacklight gives sparkle finish , 2 coats SNH gives very strong durability you can use it on wheel too , you can buy SN and SNH panel pot :thumb: , Glasur nice wax but I prefer Zymol Concours :thumb: great wax on all colours with better durability and water behaviour stronger and last longer than Glasur .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> SN wax over Blacklight gives sparkle finish , 2 coats SNH gives very strong durability you can use it on wheel too , you can buy SN and SNH panel pot :thumb: , Glasur nice wax but I prefer Zymol Concours :thumb: great wax on all colours with better durability and water behaviour stronger and last longer than Glasur .


 What do you think about SNH over Blacklight followed with SN. Do you think it's an unecessary step?

What is SN and SNH panel pot? I already own SN


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Panel pot http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-supernatural-hybrid-paste-sealant-30ml-panel-pot.php


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks mate. Looks good,. just weighing up if it's worth going for that with the 3-4 pound postage on top or just get the 100ml £25 from amazon with free delivery 


Have you any views on zymol?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> What do you think about SNH over Blacklight followed with SN. Do you think it's an unecessary step?
> 
> What is SN and SNH panel pot? I already own SN


I haven't tried SNH over Blacklight , SNH and SN over Blacklight maybe will ruin or mute the Blacklight finish? I'm not sure we need make test 
I think SN 1 coat over 3 coats of Blacklight great combo .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I haven't tried SNH over Blacklight , SNH and SN over Blacklight maybe will ruin or mute the Blacklight finish? I'm not sure we need make test
> I think SN 1 coat over 3 coats of Blacklight great combo .


On my car at the moment I still have 2 coats of Blacklight, 1 of AF Spirit and 2 Illusion. I was going to strip this off last weekend and go with Megs UP glaze then finish with a show wax but never got round to it. To be honest I'm having more fun with Blacklight.

By the way, how do you apply your 3 coats of Blacklight?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> On my car at the moment I still have 2 coats of Blacklight, 1 of AF Spirit and 2 Illusion. I was going to strip this off last weekend and go with Megs UP glaze then finish with a show wax but never got round to it. To be honest I'm having more fun with Blacklight.
> 
> By the way, how do you apply your 3 coats of Blacklight?


By rotary Dodo juice Spin Doctor on lowest speed with LC CCS black finishing pad 7-10 passes and leave it 10 mins before wipe off .


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the varied responses guys, much appreciated. I'm gonna go with R222. Does anyone know if that will play well with Prima Amigo? If so, what is the best way to apply Amigo by DA?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> By rotary Dodo juice Spin Doctor on lowest speed with LC CCS black finishing pad 7-10 passes and leave it 10 mins before wipe off .


Good to know. First coat I went speed 3-4 with DA & blue hex as an AIO left 10 mins then wipe off. 2nd coat by hand.

Will go with 3 coats next time. 1st with DA speed 3-4, then 2coats super slow.

By the way I know what you mean by muting the Blacklight, as this happened when I went with Spirit over BL. I'm looking to try SNH over Blacklight to extend the life of BL a bit while muting the reflections (a bit) but maintaining wetness, clarity & gloss. Or maybe enhance wetness , clarity & gloss? I can't say as I've yet to use SNH. Having used SN I just really like the way it seems to enhance clarity and give a super clear look, crystal clear, no matter what it's layered on top of. I am not sure what kind of look SNH will give off?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Good to know. First coat I went speed 3-4 with DA & blue hex as an AIO left 10 mins then wipe off. 2nd coat by hand.
> 
> Will go with 3 coats next time. 1st with DA speed 3-4, then 2coats super slow.


2 coats super slow :thumb: SN improves clarity , reflectivity and gloss without alter the look of Blacklight this is what I like in SN wax , also if you want more gloss from SN the second coat gives incredible clarity , but when I use SN over Blacklight I think one coat of SN enough , you can try 50/50 on bonnet SNH+Blacklight vs SN+Blacklight .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> 2 coats super slow :thumb: SN improves clarity , reflectivity and gloss without alter the look of Blacklight this is what I like in SN wax , also if you want more gloss from SN the second coat gives incredible clarity , but when I use SN over Blacklight I think one coat of SN enough , you can try 50/50 on bonnet SNH+Blacklight vs SN+Blacklight .


I am tempted now to just leave out the SNH altogether, but I am curious about what kind of look it can bring to the table with the extended life of BL. And I think it's a wax that might be worth having in general to compliment SN (even if not applying over Blacklight)


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

AF illusion is superb
But for your budget I would go for Britemax Vantage

It really is lovely to use


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> 2 coats super slow :thumb: SN improves clarity , reflectivity and gloss without alter the look of Blacklight this is what I like in SN wax , also if you want more gloss from SN the second coat gives incredible clarity , but when I use SN over Blacklight I think one coat of SN enough , you can try 50/50 on bonnet SNH+Blacklight vs SN+Blacklight .


Maxi,

You've got DJ LPL right? I've got it but haven't used it by machine yet.

What kind of look do you reckon I can get using you're 3 coat method above and supplementing DJ LPL instead of BL?

I'm kinda thinking this could leave a nice and wet base ready for SNH and SN, though I'm not entirely sure as I've used LPL only once before (by hand) and I remember being disappointed with the wetness


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Trust me this is all you need well priced and one of the wettest looking waxs that I have used easily on par with AF illusion.SJ.


Tried this out yesterday and happy to have it part of the collection:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Maxi,
> 
> You've got DJ LPL right? I've got it but haven't used it by machine yet.
> 
> ...


I have tried LPL by machine with 3m finishing pad it leaves smears as you know LPL very oily , LPL gives glassy wet finish with nice depth and clarity but without darkining effect like Amigo and RMG, LPL will gives more reflectivity and when you put Concours over it you will get great finish , I use LPL by hand wipe on wipe off as quick cleaner glaze before apply wax .

Invisible Touch Detailing always use this combo LPL + Victoria Concours :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=237157&highlight=Victoria

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261311&highlight=Victoria

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167397&highlight=Victoria

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176565&highlight=Victoria

Lime Prime Lite review

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/product-review-dodo-juice-lime-prime-lite-cleaner-glaze/


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have tried LPL by machine with 3m finishing pad it leaves smears as you know LPL very oily , LPL gives glassy wet finish with nice depth and clarity but without darkining effect like Amigo and RMG, LPL will gives more reflectivity and when you put Concours over it you will get great finish , I use LPL by hand wipe on wipe off as quick cleaner glaze before apply wax .
> 
> Invisible Touch Detailing always use this combo LPL + Victoria Concours :thumb:
> 
> ...


I'll try LPL with a 50/50 of Concours and souveran this weekend. Last weekend I tried collectors over Amigo, and I think this combo worked very well leaving a more balanced finish than concours which looked deep, but lacklustre.
Maybe concours will come to life over LPL as per those reviews:thumb:
I'm expecting great things from Souveran as well.

SNH or R222 concours over Amigo is another combination I'd like to try in due time:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My first wax I bought in my life Souveran and P21s , Souveran great wax super easy to use , gives warm wet look I love Souveran especially on dark colours .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> . Last weekend I tried collectors over Amigo, and I think this combo worked very well leaving a more balanced finish than concours which looked deep, but *lacklustre*.


You're wright with some waxes we lost some sparkle in paint . For luster , shimmering finish 2 coats of Supernatural wax gives classy finish no darkining effect or silvery finish but it looks very special , if you like the finish of Menz 85rd you will Like SN .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> You're wright with some waxes we lost some sparkle in paint .


I never lost sparkle with RG55 I only tried RG55 on 3 cars: Black metallic, blue metallic, and silver but I never lost sparkle and I get good balanced look. I'll try Concours & Souveran over LPL but so far I had better results with RG55. The smell of RG55 is a good one, and I think easier to use, softer than Concours


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> I never lost sparkle with RG55 I only tried RG55 on 3 cars: Black metallic, blue metallic, and silver but I never lost sparkle and I get good balanced look. I'll try Concours & Souveran over LPL but so far I had better results with RG55. The smell of RG55 is a good one, and I think easier to use, softer than Concours


I have tried 50/50 Victoria Concours and RG55 on my friend car solid black
he decided to go with RG55 , Without doubt RG55 great wax .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have tried 50/50 Victoria Concours and RG55 on my friend car solid black
> he decided to go with RG55 , Without doubt RG55 great wax .


Interesting. Btw, have you tried Raceglaze Signature pre-wax cleaner?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Interesting. Btw, have you tried Raceglaze Signature pre-wax cleaner?


Yes , I have tried it looks similar Victoria Deep Cleanse with stronger smell .


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, a show wax? Well, how about a good old-fashioned carnauba? If you
really want to "play" then try Harlys Wax, applying it by the spit'n'polish
method. (start at Post #124) At around £20 for a huge tin, it'll last you a long, 
long while...

However, if you want simplicity, then it's ADS ArtDeKotsos Obsidian Wax, all day long!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes , I have tried it looks similar Victoria Deep Cleanse with stronger smell .


Does the raceglaze signature cleaner leave reflective finish, similar to LPL?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> My first wax I bought in my life Souveran and P21s , Souveran great wax super easy to use , gives warm wet look I love Souveran especially on dark colours .


I'll do LPL this weekend with a 50/50 of Concours and Souveran.

At the moment the car looks great with Amigo & Collectors combo. I put 1 x coat of P21s/r222 concours on top of the Collectors for ''finishing'' touch two days ago and it looks wonderful:thumb:.

I hope to have same success with LPL and Concours this weekend., and look forward to compare Concours against the classic Souveran


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Does the raceglaze signature cleaner leave reflective finish, similar to LPL?


As I remember it leaves more depth in colour less reflectivity .I use Victoria Deep Cleanese easier when wipe off than RG prewax .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> As I remember it leaves more depth in colour less reflectivity .I use Victoria Deep Cleanese easier when wipe off than RG prewax .


I use Klasse AIO most of the time. It gives me a bit of depth & reflectivity, but I mainly use it for the cleaning power. The microfibre applicator always comes back dirty every 2 weeks when I use it.

At the moment I use it every other time after stripping, but I think I might start to do it every time after stripping with CG Citrus Wash Clear which was suggested by -Raven- on another thread.

I like Klasse because it's economical, and it helps me achieve great clarity with lsp. I'll buy Pinnacle Paintwork Cleansing Lotion to compliment Souveran. I heard the PCL is a great cleaner, better than Wolfgang cleaner- paintwork polish enhancer for example.

Btw I decide my next wax: Wolfgang Fuzion. I like the idea it contains carnauba wax with the German polymer for deep wet and reflective finish. £140 for just the wax but £15 extra I can get the cleansing lotion, shampoo and Qd from Wolfgang http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=644


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> I use Klasse AIO most of the time. It gives me a bit of depth & reflectivity, but I mainly use it for the cleaning power. The microfibre applicator always comes back dirty every 2 weeks when I use it.
> 
> At the moment I use it every other time after stripping, but I think I might start to do it every time after stripping with CG Citrus Wash Clear which was suggested by -Raven- on another thread.
> 
> ...


You can get 25 coats from Wolfgang Fuzion 3.oz :thumb: I can't see big difference between BF , Wolfgang and pinnacle Prewax , I don't know why BF and Pinnacle QDs smell became very bad  after 1 year on the shelf ! Pinnacle Shampoo my fav product from Pinnacle line , you can't find better than Pinnacle shampoo to revive the Souveran look :thumb: . Woflgang auto bathe and Pinnacle Souveran Spray wax in my next plan , my fav prewax and final polish Supernatural Micro best product I bought in 2013 .


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy - just checked out the Klasse AIO which you use and it sounds interesting with no abrasives, cleans, polishes and gives a good reflective finish......must try it,out.
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> You can get 25 coats from Wolfgang Fuzion 3.oz :thumb: I can't see big difference between BF , Wolfgang and pinnacle Prewax , I don't know why BF and Pinnacle QDs smell became very bad  after 1 year on the shelf ! Pinnacle Shampoo my fav product from Pinnacle line , you can't find better than Pinnacle shampoo to revive the Souveran look :thumb: . Woflgang auto bathe and Pinnacle Souveran Spray wax in my next plan , my fav prewax and final polish Supernatural Micro best product I bought in 2013 .


Motorgeek is good company:thumb: I bought only the Souveran Wax from them, because I didn't know about the ''Pinnacle Souveran Sizzling Shine kit''. http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=341

 Motorgeek told me today I can buy the rest of the ''Souveran Sizzling Shine kit' Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo, Pinnacle Paintwork Cleansing Lotion, Pinnacle Crystal Mist Spray Wax, and 1x Microfibre Applicator Pad at the £103.95 cheap price.. :thumb:

Next week I'll buy the Wolfgang Füzion Estate Wax Connoisseur's Kit including Auto bathe:thumb:

I heard the Blackfire GEP darkens the paint a bit, but I'm not sure because I didn't try. I didn't try Dodo SN Micro pre-wax. How does it look compared with LPL?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Chewy - just checked out the Klasse AIO which you use and it sounds interesting with no abrasives, cleans, polishes and gives a good reflective finish......must try it,out.
> Dave


I use it for cleaning really,.,wipe on wipe off. It works well because even after snow foam, and 2bucket wash, the clean microfibre applicator pad still gets very dirty after with Klasse :thumb:

For aesthetics you''ll gain a little bit of depth and a tiny bit of reflectivity. I think you are meant to leave it on for 30 mins or so to allow the sealant to cure. I never leave mine to cure as I try and get a pure carnuaba finish as possible but maybe if you leave it on longer you can get more reflectivity, but I'm not sure as I never tried it.

Actually,. Motorgeek sell a klasse/pinnacle kit and appreantly the Klasse is meant to look good under Souveran....


> Detailers and car care enthusiasts everywhere will agree - Pinnacle Souverän™ Carnauba Paste Wax over a smooth layer of Klasse All In One acrylic-based car polish is a simply stunning combination. Perfectionists who have tried it consider this two step system to be the best car care regimen in the world.


http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=623


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback, just bought the Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire kit so want to try that next
Dave


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Thanks for your feedback, just bought the Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire kit so want to try that next
> Dave


Lucky you. I haven't ventured into Blackfire, but if I was going down that route Blackfire Wet Ice over Fire kit is the one I'd go for too:thumb: Wet Diamond is meant to be a lovely looking sealant, would love to see how it would compare in a 50/50 with Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0. On a couple of other forums I read it's as good as, if not better:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Motorgeek is good company:thumb: I bought only the Souveran Wax from them, because I didn't know about the ''Pinnacle Souveran Sizzling Shine kit''. http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=341
> 
> Motorgeek told me today I can buy the rest of the ''Souveran Sizzling Shine kit' Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo, Pinnacle Paintwork Cleansing Lotion, Pinnacle Crystal Mist Spray Wax, and 1x Microfibre Applicator Pad at the £103.95 cheap price.. :thumb:
> 
> ...


More reflectivity than LPL maybe you will feel it looks very silvery on black car , Micro Prime gives glassy reflectivity finish with good level of correction and filling ability , you can use it by rotary by polishing and finishing it gives great finish or you can use it by hand Micro Prime top versatile product :thumb: it gives similar Optimum Polish II finish , maybe I will try this combo soon .

You can't go wrong with Pinnacle product Crystal Mist very nice QD and Onyx Tire gel leaves nice finish very nice fruity smell .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> More reflectivity than LPL maybe you will feel it looks very silvery on black car , Micro Prime gives glassy reflectivity finish with good level of correction and filling ability , you can use it by rotary by polishing and finishing it gives great finish or you can use it by hand Micro Prime top versatile product :thumb: it gives similar Optimum Polish II finish , maybe I will try this combo soon .
> 
> You can't go wrong with Pinnacle product Crystal Mist very nice QD and Onyx Tire gel leaves nice finish very nice fruity smell .


Maxi, I would like to try Dodo SN micro prime, but the problem for me is the abbrasives. My paint is in very good condition (no swirls) so it seems a bad idea for me to cut into the clear coat?

With klasse AIO I get great cleaning power. Top product and no abbrasives:thumb: Today I used DJ LPL combined with Souveran on one side of car, and concours on the other. I put 2 coats of souveran, and 2 coats of concours. Fantastic combo:thumb:

LPL is a great product, from now on when I use deep and warm wet waxes like Souveran, RG55, concours etc... I'll use LPL.

Prima amigo my favourite glaze I'll use with DJ SNH, SN, Vics Collectors, p21s concours etc. Thanks for you're help mate.

Btw- tomorrow I'll order wolfgang fuzion connoisseur kit


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewy - you and I think alike in terms of products containing abrasives. 
I research the products I like and if they contain micro abrasives etc then it is automatically crossed off my list. My car is swirl free and I want it to remain that way.
My next week purchase wil be Klasse AIO which you recommended and as confirmed in your last post is abrasive free.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

DDJ MP although has micro abrasives removes hardly if anything of your CC with the right pad combo. 
If your into no abrasives glazes try wet glaze 2.0 if you can find a bottle. that glaze can be applied before or after waxing your car. Very good stuff!


----------

